# TV Mount - 70" Sharp Elite



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello,
I'm not sure if I have asked this question in the right forum category. I'm awaiting delivery on my Elite 70". I'm still researching which mount, Sanus...etc to use. Any suggestions would be welcomed.

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've had good luck with Monoprice mounts.


----------



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you,
Will check it out.


----------



## Pannus (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good!


----------

